# Bow Shoot Fundraiser



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

On August 29th there is going to be a fundraising Bow Shoot held at the Holly Fire Dept. It is open to the public and has been a fun event in the past, there is room for 100 two shooter teams. Check out the link below for your registration form. 

http://nocfa.org/ShootOut.asp


----------

